
Are there anything similar to BountySource out there? - viet_nguyen
https://www.bountysource.com/teams/minecraftly
======
DogRunner
What do you want to acomplish ?

If you have a community which may generally support your work with money, you
should try your luck with Patreon.com

Otherwise BountySource works quite fine if your project has bugs / feature-
wishes which catches peoples interest to throw money on it.

However in both perspectives, you need an audiance. Does that project have
that and is the community aware of that ?

Good luck

